# 2 Horse Bison Trailer



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

Awww dang! I wish you lived a bit closer. That is a nice trailer. Good luck getting it sold!


----------



## Cartercao (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks for your share.
---------
stardvdcity
The Sopranos DVD 1-6
Monk DVD 1-8
Queer As Folk DVD 1-5
Law and Order DVD 1-10


----------



## Ohiohorseman (Nov 11, 2010)

*Bison beware*

Check the frame on your trailer. The frame on my 2000 model Bison trailer corroded so badly that the rear axle completely separated from the frame as the trailer was being pulled down the road.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Well ****, I didn't know they made trailers for bison.


----------

